# Newport Power Station - Isle of Wight 09



## littledasypus (May 5, 2009)

This building is kind of big and obvious but even though it is real close to where I (sometimes) live it is hidden from a lot of angles and I had kind of forgotten about it and assumed it had been demolished, untill I walked past actually paying attention the other day. It was an engineering works but I haven't found out exactly what it was used for (yet). It is close to the River Medina but probably wasn't a boat builders as it is set a bit too far back. I am surprised (pleasantly) that it hasn't been knocked down yet, but it must only be a matter of time. It is on the edge of the industrial estate so I guess they can't build flats there, otherwise it would already have gone. I really like the architecture of this place, I find it very attractive.
The bulk of the building is two large warehouse-like areas, one with an old pulley, the other with what I am guessing was a car spraying booth maybe (a more recent addition, or part of its original use?), but at the back there are some rooms that seem almost like a residence, although they were probably posh offices. There is even a fireplace. There is also a bit on the side with three stories, but the only way up to the second one is by a narrow ladder. I think they were storage with stuff coming in on pulleys.
When I went in there was a scurrying and I saw a head poke nervously round the corner of a door. There was a bunch of really chavvy young guys hiding but strangely enough, when I called out that I was a friendly, they exclaimed that I had scared the 'bejeezus' out of them, rather than using any expletives. Wierd.






























































I will try and find out more.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 5, 2009)

A marvelous looking set of buildings.
Thanks for sharing your pics of this place


----------



## littledasypus (May 5, 2009)

*Seeing spots...*

Okay, I have just noticed something in my pics and it is a mystery. Hoping one of you photography geniuses (geniei?) can shed some light on it. Observe:










Observe the mystery circles. They are a mystery because:
a) they appear in all shots from certain parts of the building and in none of the shots from other parts.
b) they are deffinately not marks on the lens because they are different places and sizes in different shots.
c) they appear in one relatively well lit area and one area with a lot less natural light and both with and without flash.
I am confused. They are most likely to be bits of dust I suppose. They look like ripples in a pond when someone drops a pebble in, or the dead cells you see floating in your eye occasionally.
Any ideas? If they are dust why has my (digital) camera picked them up, I don't think it has happened previously.


----------



## The_Revolution (May 5, 2009)

If your lens is clean then they're probably just dust in the air. Flash would highlight them as I guess would sunlight.

Top picture you used a flash? Bottom picture it was bright?


----------



## Engineer (May 5, 2009)

*Medina area.*

Very interesting building, looks like a power station but has too many windows, do you have a location?


----------



## james.s (May 5, 2009)

> Okay, I have just noticed something in my pics and it is a mystery. Hoping one of you photography geniuses (geniei?) can shed some light on it. Observe:



They're "orbs" some people think they are supernatural, but let me assure you, they are just dust particles being highlighted with your flash


----------



## littledasypus (May 5, 2009)

*Location...*

Don't know the address or anything but its right by the Quay in Newport, Isle of Wight, West side of the river.


----------



## littledasypus (May 5, 2009)

*Orbs*



james.s said:


> They're "orbs" some people think they are supernatural, but let me assure you, they are just dust particles being highlighted with your flash



Yes, I figured they probably were not supernatural, because I'm not that sort of idiot (just other kinds!). It is interesting that the camera picked them up in those two places and nowhere else. And the fact they all look like ripples in a pond must be something to do with the way cameras pick up light maybe? Physics I guess. Not my strongest subject, but a persistent interest nonetheless.


----------



## Engineer (May 5, 2009)

*Old building.*



littledasypus said:


> Don't know the address or anything but its right by the Quay in Newport, Isle of Wight, West side of the river.



I guess this is the place, nice brick facade to hide corrugated roofing.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.703068&lon=-1.291833&z=20&r=0&src=msl


----------



## littledasypus (May 5, 2009)

*Yes,*



Engineer said:


> I guess this is the place, nice brick facade to hide corrugated roofing.
> 
> http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.703068&lon=-1.291833&z=20&r=0&src=msl



Thats the bunny.


----------



## T-bar (May 5, 2009)

This place is very very dusty and and full of bird crap the birds inside flying around dont help its just dust nothing more. You didnt take any pics of the garage outside then??


----------



## littledasypus (May 5, 2009)

T-bar said:


> This place is very very dusty and and full of bird crap the birds inside flying around dont help its just dust nothing more. You didnt take any pics of the garage outside then??



I don't know, some people are never satisfied!


----------



## T-bar (May 5, 2009)

theres the money shot LOL


----------



## Urban Mole (May 5, 2009)

Nice post, some good pics.
This was saved from demolition not so long ago, as its proberbly one of the only surviving buildings from when the train tracks used to run past it.
It is a nice looking building, and would be gutted to see it demolished, although it does need some work to tidy it up a bit.


----------



## Urban Mole (May 5, 2009)

I have just been informed that this is either an old electricity or gas works.
You need to pop up to the records office and get some info on it, its less than 5 mins away


----------



## Foxylady (May 5, 2009)

Really like this building...it's got lots going for it...looks like a mill with attitude! 
Love your photos, btw. Excellent find, dasy.


----------



## Engineer (May 5, 2009)

*Newport.*



Urban Mole said:


> I have just been informed that this is either an old electricity or gas works.
> You need to pop up to the records office and get some info on it, its less than 5 mins away



I had a look at the old maps earlier, I think the gas works was south east of the building.
The gas holder was here, (circle in grass).
http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.702594&lon=-1.289695&z=20&r=0&src=msl


----------



## Urban Mole (May 5, 2009)

Yes Engineer, your right, there was a gas works nearby, and in this book Im just reading, it says it was still there in 1988, which then may narrow the above building down to being an electricity works of some description.


----------



## Reaperman (May 6, 2009)

It's formerly Newport Power Station.

For a few years it was used as a garage, but Its been a few years since it was last occupied now.


----------



## Engineer (May 6, 2009)

*Old building.*



Reaperman said:


> It's formerly Newport Power Station.



Thanks, any info on the installed plant?


----------



## T-bar (May 6, 2009)

Originally part of the former electric works, it was later used as a paint workshop and is now derelict. One of the original last remaining industrial sites left on the Island.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jul 12, 2009)

Just thought Id add a couple of pics to this thread, a before and after pic.






Description under image, but was derelict in 1900 too.





Taken earlier today, I didnt have the old pic, so guessed the position.

Something Ive just noticed after comparing the two pics, the windows on the far right, have been converted into doorways


----------



## cogito (Jul 13, 2009)

Singlespeed hardtail, represent.

Seems I'm not the only one that takes my bike exploring some times.


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice site and pics thanks for sharing mate.


----------



## Urban Ghost (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice pics, looks a really interesting place.


----------



## SteveSutton (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice work here. I love the architecture


----------



## NobodyGirl (Jul 15, 2009)

great explore and great set of photos!


----------



## strokesboy21 (Jul 23, 2009)

lol @ orbs yeah prob dust lol nice pics


----------



## Artpoz (Feb 15, 2022)

It is now 2022 and architecturally the building still stands out, and it is still standing. The structure seems sound. With new roof trusses and a new roof it would make an ideal art space, studios etc. Who owns it, does anyone know.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 15, 2022)

The post is from 2009 I dound the guy would know you would be better doing your own investigations like we all do. Start with the local council


----------

